# Cold Morning in Cypress Swamp.



## Philnlucky (Dec 26, 2017)

Took these today in the cypress pond.
The buck was walking away from me as I was standing on the opposite bank. The winter wren posed on a cypress knee and the brown headed nuthatch was in a long leaf pine eating pine seeds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2017)

Great shots! Especially the wren. 

Wish I had been in the ladder stand with my flintlock rifle when that buck went by.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice shots.  Yep, that buck looks dandy!


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 27, 2017)

Great composition on all three! Those white antlers on the buck just  made the shot standing out as they do.


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 27, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Great composition on all three! Those white antlers on the buck just  made the shot standing out as they do.



Thanks.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Those memories won't fade. Very nice!!


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 11, 2018)

Brings back memories of when I grew up in West Palm Beach FL and my father would take us to our ranch in Jupiter FL almost every 
week end beautiful pictures


----------

